
HPE to buy Nimble Storage for $1.09B - Mojah
http://www.reuters.com/article/us-nimble-storage-m-a-hewlett-packard-idUSKBN16E1JM
======
SteveNuts
This bums me out, I've always been a fan of Nimble storage, and not so much of
HP.

That said it seems like a great move for HP to finish off their
networking/storage business units

~~~
pinewurst
"Finish off" is what HPE seems to do best these days.

They've already started to gut Simplivity. HCI was a massive missed
opportunity for them, as they had all the parts from the beginning but their
combinations never jelled. Storage basically fell apart, attriting down to
just 3PAR (lots of nasty internal politics) and then starving that for
resources and field support. I expect Nimble to be digested and fall apart in
the same fashion with Nimble executives bailing as soon as their clocks run
out in a year at best.

There will be rejoicing at Dell EMC today.

------
mysterydip
This makes sense to me as a former sales engineer. There were many phonecalls
and meetings where Nimble was the main competition for the customer's storage
dollars, pretty much regardless of technical merits we may bring up. "We went
with Nimble because it was cheaper" was heard more than once.

With Dell EMC having a large combined storage portfolio, I'm sure HPE was
feeling it. Buying Nimble has multiple advantages between getting a foot in
the door for more HPE equipment, or just cornering that niche in the market.

------
wyldfire
The wikipedia entry for Nimble [1] talks a lot about "predictive" technology
for their storage devices. But it's not clear to me what they're predicting.
"When you need to buy more storage"? Or is it the geometry/layout of the data
in order to optimize performance?

~~~
briffle
They have a service 'infosite' that every array dumps stats to.. From there,
they can predict things based on your usage patterns, such as when you are
going to run out of disk space, when you should add additional SSD's (if a
hybrid setup), when to upgrade controller models to handle increased IO, when
a hard drive looks like it might need replaced, etc.

It will also tell you what VM's have the most IO Load in vmware, how much
bandwidth you need for replicating volumes, etc.

My regional engineer told me they have one of the largest HP Vertica database
clusters in the world to handle all the datapoints..

------
lowlevel
HP needs to stop buying things.

~~~
compuguy
I'm assuming you mean HPE? HP is a separate company.

------
loosescrews
The headline reads like a metaphor. Huge corporation to buy nimble startup for
$$$$.

~~~
shshhdhs
I think you mean adjective, not a metaphor.

~~~
simplehuman
Mistaking an adjective for a metaphor is like mistaking this metaphor for an
adjective :)

